

Star got swallowed by a Warp in Space-Time - enigami
http://www.popsci.com/fast-orbiting-pulsar-no-longer-detectable-researchers

======
gus_massa
No! The title is wrong! The star was not swallowed, she is fine, thanks for
asking. The article explain the situation better.

The pulsar is preceding (you can simplify this as "rotating") so the pulsar is
no longer "pointing" sometimes to the Earth. We can see directly the pulsar,
because it's small and far away. We only can see the emission beams, I like
the lighthouse analogy. It's "pointing" elsewhere, so it's still there but we
can see it.

